# Heeeeerrrrreeesssss Hugo!!



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

This little guy has DH wrapped completely around his little paw!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

well NO WONDER!! Look at those eyes! Great pup shot...


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

He looks so sweet!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome Home Hugo! He is so cute!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

just one! come on now! more pictures!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

What a little lady killer he is. Look at those eyes. More pictures pls:wavey:


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Waiting for DH to email them from his puter to mine. All of 3 feet away! LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is to cute, more pictures pleeeease!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure little Hugo could work his charms on the coldest hearts. You have yourself a real cutie there.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He is too cute for his own self!!!!!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

Now my puppy hormones are running even higher! He's ADORABLE!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Very cute!! Love those eyes


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm very happy Hugo is in such a good home!! Ash couldn't have chosen a better place for him! I can't wait to see some hunting photos or at least a few with some duck wings!! He is such a sweet boy!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Giving you the sweet eyes is he? LOL can't wait for more pics.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWWWW!!!!! He is a real cutie. Making sweet faces like that, I can see why you fell in love with him. Hugo you are a real sweetie.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he is so cute, one picture is just not enough


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw whata cutie...we need more pics than that though!!!!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very Cute Boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Big Hugs to Hugo!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the appetizer,now,waiting for main dish and pudding!!.
Gorgeous but not surprising,knowing the father and breeder!!.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I want to hug him!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is wonderful news. Cheers to young Hugo.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what innocence....haha NOT! He's a doll and congrats again


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow I guess I missed this ...Congrats Judie. Nothing like a new puppy to keep you busy


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's on your new lil' guy. I wish you many years of abundant Golden Love!!!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

He is sooooooooooo cute!! More???


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Where's the other pics? He is going to be one handsome boy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this news too! How exciting and Hugo is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a sweetie! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on having such a handsome youngster join your family!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hugo is absolutely gorgeous you will have plenty of fun with him.


----------

